
Ask HN: Startup refuses to remove your card from their system? - xstartup
Having canceled services for a startup. They are still placing charges on my card every now and then. When I report it, they quickly refund the charges but next month it still happens. They said it&#x27;s because of a software bug. I requested credit card removal, they refused. What can I do? They use stripe and braintree.
======
tiredwired
Report it as fraud to your credit card company or cancel your card and have a
new one issued.

